# effexor and seroxat



## toxinforme (Apr 23, 2004)

hi, I'm suffering from incomplete rectal evacuation and odor problems. About 5 years ago, my doctor prescribed me seroxat, and that improved my gas and constipation problems,but worsened incomplete rectal evacuation and odor problems. So I quit taking seroxat.Recently, my symptom went worse again, so I asked a psychiatrist and he said that SNRI antidepressant is better than SSRI in treating IBS.. But I read 3 articles in this bulletin board and found out that effexor could provoke C. Is that result consistent to every patient who take effexor? If so, is there any SNRI antidepressant which causes D? Drugs making slight D always made me feel better, so if there is such antidepressant, I could use one.


----------



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

entia, Well, I don't know if it's a SNRI or a SSRI, but I have IBS - d, and when my physician gave me Zoloft, I had some of the worse attacks ever. When I saw a psychiatrist and told him this, he explained that Zoloft is an antidepressant that works on the brain receptor for the gastrointestinal system. Good luck. Hopefully you find relief.Linda


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

entia..I currently take Effexor XR, and it has made my life so much better. I have been prone to C with occasional spastic D all my life. I take the Effexor, and use Levsin SL for occasional spastic D. They sure help, and the Effexor has not caused me to be more constipated. It has actually helped to be more regular.


----------



## toxinforme (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you guys. You've been a great help. Good luck to you all, too.


----------

